# Are there any suppliers of musical instruments in the Co Westmeath area?



## Toby (12 Dec 2011)

Just wondering are there any shops that sell musical instruments in Co Westmeath/Galway/Roscommon areas please, thanks


----------



## Sandals (13 Dec 2011)

Powell's (Tel 562295) on Shop street, Galway City is the only one i know of (also argos do bits)


----------



## T McGibney (13 Dec 2011)

Have you tried google? It throws up this link [broken link removed] which lists Gordon Clarke's Sound Factory shop in Athlone, and plenty of other options.


----------



## Thirsty (13 Dec 2011)

Depends what type of musical instrument you are after, but you might be well advised to check out more specialised shops.  A good quality second hand instrument might be a better deal than a brand new but lower quality.


----------



## Tammy123 (13 Dec 2011)

Rochforts in Mullingar....


----------



## TheShark (14 Dec 2011)

The Sound Shop in Drogheda , not too far from Westmeath.
http://www.soundshop.ie/index.php
Large showroom , stocks everything musical , very knowledgeable staff and excellent after-sales service.
I have no connection , just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Camlink (15 Dec 2011)

O' Neills in Glenamaddy? I hope they're still around. They certainly used to be *the shop* that musicians of  trad, country & heavier went to for their musical instruments & equipment. They also sold to lesser mortals. I remember many, many moons ago, being bought an accordian there.


----------

